# Michigan Electrical Contractor’s License



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

RSmike said:


> Anyone out there recently taken the Michigan Electrical Contractor’s License test?
> 
> I’m looking to get the license.
> 
> ...


I would like to know also. I just passed my MI. journeyman test in Dec. I was grateful for the electronic testing. In the past, you would have to bite your nails for a month wondering if you passed or not. Now you know before you leave the the computer you are testing on.


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you replying. 

I’ve been studying all the public acts and part 8 stuff. I still haven’t found ANY online resources with a clue about this test. Even mikeholt.com offers little help. They contacted me and told me we can help. They only have stuff related to NEC goodies. They bowed out and said sorry, 

I’m sure the basics are present..... Hours, fees, and permits....but if the test really gets into the red tapey lawyer speak buried in the public acts and construction codes then I’m in trouble. 

If I finally take the test after all this covid stuff ends I’ll report back...


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

RSmike said:


> Thank you replying.
> 
> I’ve been studying all the public acts and part 8 stuff. I still haven’t found ANY online resources with a clue about this test. Even mikeholt.com offers little help. They contacted me and told me we can help. They only have stuff related to NEC goodies. They bowed out and said sorry,
> 
> ...


Let me ask my boss. He will know what to study. I will get back to you. I assume you are a master?


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

No I’m not a master. We are exploring one of two options at our site. Either I or the master of record is going to try to test for this license. I’m the site electrical engineer. I’m good with the code portion. NEC is pretty easy stuff. In Michigan you don’t have to be an electrician to hold an electrical contractors license. I realize I cannot do any work. That’s a given. Anyone can be an electrical contractor in Michigan. I know that much. Don’t even try to argue that point with me. I’ve talked directly with the Michigan electrical division on this. Our former electrical contractor was also NOT and electrician. It’s in the rules and public acts. 

The part that scares the heck out of me and our master is the non electrical red tape krap in the public acts and other rules. I’ve been studying that part. One of us has to pass the test so we are both hoping to try and pass. The master sort of works along with me for our site. 

Our site is pretty big. About 10MW. We have Medium voltage that we own. Pretty fun stuff.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

RSmike said:


> No I’m not a master. We are exploring one of two options at our site. Either I or the master of record is going to try to test for this license. I’m the site electrical engineer. I’m good with the code portion. NEC is pretty easy stuff. In Michigan you don’t have to be an electrician to hold an electrical contractors license. I realize I cannot do any work. That’s a given. Anyone can be an electrical contractor in Michigan. I know that much. Don’t even try to argue that point with me. I’ve talked directly with the Michigan electrical division on this. Our former electrical contractor was also NOT and electrician. It’s in the rules and public acts.
> 
> The part that scares the heck out of me and our master is the non electrical red tape krap in the public acts and other rules. I’ve been studying that part. One of us has to pass the test so we are both hoping to try and pass. The master sort of works along with me for our site.
> 
> Our site is pretty big. About 10MW. We have Medium voltage that we own. Pretty fun stuff.


That is great news. I was hoping you would say that. I am a journeyman, and wondered if I could take the contractors test. Silly question but, what can you do with a contractors license if you are not a master? I have a master that will pull my permits. I want to take this test just like you do!


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, my post may come across a little frustrated. I’ve been through so many people and online companies trying to sell study materials that actually have no clue what they are talking about...

I know the code. I know what license I need. I want to know what’s on the test as far as content. What is the test like? I’m trying to get a feel for how much is actual code questions and how much is related to the public acts. 

Sorry if this was not immediately apparent. I do appreciate any help. Just so frustrating the way Michigan is doing this and farmed our all their testing to a third party now...


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

So all the contractors license really does is satisfy Michigan’s requirement that someone hold the license. It can be the master of record or anyone else as long as they have a master of record employed under them. 

The big thing is we definitely need to have one in place if we want to continue to have an apprentice program in place. I feel like I have a personal responsibility to our apprentices to make sure our company is doing everything it can for them. We currently have ‘graduated’ them all to journeymen status but right now it would hard for anyone new to enter into our program. 

We are under under the gun to get someone outfitted with a contractors license in a just a few months.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

RSmike said:


> So all the contractors license really does is satisfy Michigan’s requirement that someone hold the license. It can be the master of record or anyone else as long as they have a master of record employed under them.
> 
> The big thing is we definitely need to have one in place if we want to continue to have an apprentice program in place. I feel like I have a personal responsibility to our apprentices to make sure our company is doing everything it can for them. We currently have ‘graduated’ them all to journeymen status but right now it would hard for anyone new to enter into our program.
> 
> We are under under the gun to get someone outfitted with a contractors license in a just a few months.


OK, I understand. I was thinking about taking it. I will see what my boss has to say and get back with you.


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

So I took my test last month and passed it with a 98%. I'm not the Master of Record at our company but I now hold the Contractor's License which allows our Master to pull permits again. My advice to anyone with a company is to have at least two people carry the Contractor license in case someone has to retire due to medical issues. (It happened!)

I'd love to discuss the whole process and what was on the test in great detail but unfortunately I signed a confidentially agreement as part of taking the test. (sadface) I'm unable to share any specifics. Please do NOT send me any private messages. I will not discuss it. 

Study the materials, get a good night sleep, make sure you know EXACTLY where the test center is located (long story and huge pucker factor) and leave early (thank goodness I did that)

I will share my test taking strategy that I use for all electronic tests. I always bring everything that I'm allowed to bring. If they say you can bring a 10 pound bag of nails....bring it!!! Always carefully read and understand the rules. I always use a piece of paper to make a list of the number of questions I will be given. I find that electronic tests make it difficult to give me a visual indication of where I'm at in the test with respect to how confidently I answered each question. As I answer questions I circle the questions I'm not sure about and cross off the ones I know I aced. This gives me peace of mind. Electronic tests suck and navigation is typically clunky.

The other thing I immediately do is write down any formulas that I need to have for the test. So if you need to know PV=nRT write it down when your butt hits the chair.

Ask if you have to start the test immediately. Some places will let you sit in the chair at the computer for 5-10 minutes before you have to do anything. Ask them about this and whether it counts against your test time and when your time starts. Use that time if available to calm down and get your books and answer tracking sheet written out.

This should be obvious but immediately skip questions you cannot answer. Circle it and come back.

Good luck.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

RSmike said:


> No I’m not a master. We are exploring one of two options at our site. Either I or the master of record is going to try to test for this license. I’m the site electrical engineer. I’m good with the code portion. NEC is pretty easy stuff. In Michigan you don’t have to be an electrician to hold an electrical contractors license. I realize I cannot do any work. That’s a given. Anyone can be an electrical contractor in Michigan. I know that much. Don’t even try to argue that point with me. I’ve talked directly with the Michigan electrical division on this. Our former electrical contractor was also NOT and electrician. It’s in the rules and public acts.
> 
> The part that scares the heck out of me and our master is the non electrical red tape krap in the public acts and other rules. I’ve been studying that part. One of us has to pass the test so we are both hoping to try and pass. The master sort of works along with me for our site.
> 
> Our site is pretty big. About 10MW. We have Medium voltage that we own. Pretty fun stuff.


Did you ever end up figuring this out? Did you take the test?


----------

